# 2 day old kid watering and matted eyes...



## bee (May 12, 2002)

Should I be worried? I do not remember the previous kids having this.

No breathing problems and she yells real good!:hammer:

Her mom is keeping her butt spotless and her poops are the bright yellow/orange they should be(I did see the first black poops). She is sucking strongly and is starting to rear and dance around.(pity I have no playmate for her!)
The "matter" is a pale beige, not green.

Information anybody?? TIA bee


----------



## MaddieLynn (Nov 23, 2011)

This happened to one of our kids the day after The Windiest Day Ever. That's the only reason I can think of, because it went away on its own in a couple of days.


----------



## JBarGFarmKeeper (Nov 1, 2011)

Squirt mother's milk in her eyes...really.


----------



## mpete (Mar 4, 2008)

Are the eyelids turned into the eye? That is a common thing, especially with Boers


----------



## mpete (Mar 4, 2008)

This is on Entropion (Eyelids turned under)


Entropion is a condition of the eye in which the lower lid or both eyelids are turned inward, causing the eyelashes to rub the cornea. Entropion is painful to the goat. It causes excessive tearing; matted and swollen eyes are the norm. Corneal ulceration or serious infection can result. Some researchers think it may be hereditary.

Congenital Entropion occurs in newborn and very young kids. Spastic Entropion is seen in older goats and can be the result of injury to the eyelid. Sometimes Entropion is mistaken for Pinkeye. A goat with what appears to be Pinkeye that is not clearing up after the rest of its herdmates have recovered may instead have Entropion.

Entropion is easily remedied. Without having to use sedatives, veterinarians can use surgical staples or wound clips on the eyelid to turn it back outward and hold it in place. The staples will fall out in a short time, having done their corrective job. Invasive surgery is usually not necessary. Antibiotic cream is applied for several days after the staples or clips are in place


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

the mothers milk..is that because of the antibodies her colostrum has?


----------



## JBarGFarmKeeper (Nov 1, 2011)

bee said:


> the mothers milk..is that because of the antibodies her colostrum has?


Yes, you would even do it to your human babies. If it is a bacteria, the mother makes antibodies within 24 hours of exposure.


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

I was down and checked her again and I think her upper lids are rolled in a little..it looked like I was pulling her upper lashes out of her eyes.

I will get some fresh saline and work with her for a few days and see what happens. I will try the mothers milk with a dropper tomorrow after I try for some more colostrum..I have 2 - 1/4 cup amounts in the freezer already. She is very patient with me and has a very nice udder already!


----------



## noeskimo (Mar 17, 2011)

I have been successful, when it isn't too bad, with strongly pinching (ouch) the eyelid in question. Just a tiny pinch,right at the edge of the lid, so that the lid swells a little. Sometimes once is enough, it seems that it often remedys itself as they grow for a few days.Sometimes it takes 2 or 3 times.Keep a careful watch ,in case it doesn't work and needs a vet.


----------



## mpete (Mar 4, 2008)

I had a buckling with a pretty severe case... I would go out several times a day and "pull" the eyelids back where they were suppose to be. After about 5 days, I didn't need to do that part anymore, but I did continue with antibiotics (his eye had gotten infected by the time I realized his eye was messed up to begin with


----------



## SilverVista (Jan 12, 2005)

Noeskimo just posted what I was going to say! We see entropion in lambs too. I've read that it can be genetic, but I also think that sometimes it has to do with the birth process and the lamb or kid being born a little bit dehydrated, so that the eyes don't protrude as far as they should and fill out the lids. I try a good pinch on first discovery (you do need to pinch hard enough to cause swelling of the tissues, the babes will scream), and make sure that they're nursing lustily and filling out. If that doesn't take care of it, then I bring out the steel surgical clips. Easy to apply once you get the hang of it, and I've never had them fail to permanently correct the rolled eyelid within a week. We ordered the clips and applicator through our vet, bet you could probably find info in one of the online veterinary supply catalogs.


----------

